# Town of Bridgewater-Police Officer



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Town of Bridgewater Police Department is accepting applications for the transfer of a civil service qualified police officer to fill one full time vacancy effective after July 1, 2013. The Bridgewater Police Department is a progressive police agency serving a community of 27,000 residents, host to Bridgewater State University, correctional complex at MCI Bridgewater, MBTA Commuter Rail, accessed by Routes 18, 28, 104, 24 and 495.

Civil service permanent or permanent intermittent candidates certified under M.G.L.c 31 are eligible. Only candidates of strong moral character and the highest standards of honesty, integrity, commitment, professionalism and strong work ethic will be considered. Candidates that have graduated from a MA police recruit academy, with a
degree in criminal justice or equivalent military training/experience will be considered favorably.

All candidates must notify current employer upon application, and will be subject to comprehensivebackground investigation, qualifications assessment and oral interview board.

Competitive salary and benefits package as outlined in current BPA collective bargaining agreement. Current starting salary: $45,534 not including educational incentive.

Applications can be obtained in person by contracting Chief Christopher Delmonte or Lt. Thomas Schlatz, Monday-Friday, 8AM to 4PM. All completed applications must be returned by Friday, June 21, 2013.


----------

